# S&W Bodyguard price drop?



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knew why S&W's .380 dropped in price by almost $200..?..I see a constant flow of bad reviews on it..Slides coming off while being fired,triggers not reseting,laser not working,and refusing to go into battery seem like the biggest problems mentioned..I held one at Gander and it felt GREAT in the hand,although the laser activation as a 2 hand process..But that day it had a price tag of $560 on it..Now its not even listed on their site..Now its being listed as $399 just about everywhere else..Its down to $369 in the cabelas catalog I just got...Could that gun be that bad??..I know new production guns have their flaws,but did they lower their price to get a bad gun in more hands knowing it has a good amount of flaws???


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm looking to buy one myself. The only real issues I was seeing was the trigger problem in the early production models. From what I see, S&W was fixing those and implemented a slight change to prevent further occurrences.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Maybe they will get it right one day..They will need a year or so of good production for me to trust one..


----------

